# Project Kayak Mods



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

I have been thinking of Mods im going to do to my kayak, and decided im going to have a series of posts dedicated to each one, I will have picture by picture steps and how they have worked out for me.
Anybody is free to join in on them and please make comments

Potentials Projects for this spring/summer are:

Downrigger/outrigger-this may be my first one, im to cheap to buy a 75 dollar downrigger for a kayak so im planning on making and designing one from pvc/old baitcaster/pulleys and rod pieces

Milkcrate- I have already completed my milkcrate but im planning on making a backup and posting on pros/cons of accessiores to mount on; this will include a line/leader/lure holder, rod holder, light, cleats, and other things im thinking of making

?Anchor Sytem?- dont no about this one, im debating on weather i need one on my new tarpon but might add one on my old ocean

other possibilites-

Rod holders
scupper plugs
gps mounts
fish finder
outriggers


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Those sound like good winter projects! It's 
:fishing: time now   !


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I'm interested to see how the outrigger turns out. 

What are you planning on using it for, slow trolling live baits off the beach?


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Never seen an out riggger on a yak.
Prolly work ok on a hobie.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

outrigger-would be for stability-not a fishing outrigger but i think a fishing one could be made for slow trollingbaits, i might have to try that if i have anyleft over from the downrigger im makeing


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> outrigger-would be for stability-not a fishing outrigger but i think a fishing one could be made for slow trollingbaits, i might have to try that if i have anyleft over from the downrigger im makeing


I mounted ram tubes just aft and outboard of the seat on my adventure. with the addition of bunjee cords to keep the rods in place, they work great and are infinately adjustable.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

bbcroaker said:


> Never seen an out riggger on a yak.
> Prolly work ok on a hobie.


I'll take that back and correct myself .
I did see some pitures of "villagerecorder"s hobie last year you might search for it .
Last time I saw his was on the
marketplace board when he had it for sale.


----------

